# RP Ad! Genrees & Interests



## Coltshan000 (Mar 22, 2019)

I have had minimal success finding new rp partners her, so I shall a list of rp genres, fandoms, etc, so that i might make a few new rp friends and comrades.

Genre: Fantasy/Medieval/Tabletop/Romaance/Apocalyptic/Post Apocalyptic/Modern/Post-Apocalyptic/Ancient/Sci-fi/Superhero/Nation/Slice-of-Life/Fandom/Horror

18+: I Always enjoy a smattering ol struggle-snuggles.

List of Favored Topics/Subjects for RP
Furries/Anthro's
Five Nights At Freddies
Undertale/Deltarune
Detroit:Become Human
Resident Evil
My Little Pony
Dragon's Dogma
Final Fantasy
The Walking Dead
Game of Thrones
Dungeons & Dragons
World of Warcraft
Lord of The Rings
(For) Narnia (!)
Dragon Age
The Last Unicorn
The Banner Saga
Shadow of The Colossus
X-Men
Spider-Man
Fire Emblem
Crusader Kings II
Hearts of Iron 4
Europa Universalis 4
King Athur/Athurian Legend
Fallout
Fantasy Races, Dwarves, Elves, the more uncommon the better
Elder Scrolls, Oblivion, Skyrim
Video-Themed/Inspired Roleplay
Phantasy Star Universe


----------



## Limedragon27 (Mar 22, 2019)

Elder Scrolls could be pretty fun! Lord of the Rings sounds fun too, but I'm not too sure how anthros would fit into it.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Mar 22, 2019)

Hmm


----------



## Universe (Mar 22, 2019)

Oooooohhhhhhh elder scrolls


----------



## Coltshan000 (Mar 27, 2019)

still accepting


----------



## Alex_Fox24 (Mar 31, 2019)

Hey. I have Discord and would love to try out an idea for either Undertale/DeltaRune, or an idea I have been stirring up for a while regarding Five Nights at Freddies.

My Discord is Pounders24#1078. If you would like to try to start a roleplay together, I'd be grateful. <3


----------



## Coltshan000 (Mar 31, 2019)

can we rp here?


----------



## Alex_Fox24 (Mar 31, 2019)

Coltshan000 said:


> can we rp here?


Do you not have Discord? Or is it just a preference? Eitherway I do enjoy Discord more since I can create a small server for us to do this in.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Apr 2, 2019)

Superhero, furry/anthro, X-Men, fantasy,  slice-of-life maybe. Romance, could after some time be worked into a genre. D&D maybe but I’m not here for dice mechanics and actuarial tables. 
If I did it would be on a PM or (faintly possibly) PBEM basis only. I can’t always give  instant responses and I don’t do discord. I might be able to respond 1-2x a day, if that.


----------



## Coltshan000 (Apr 6, 2019)

Still open for new partners.


----------



## Coltshan000 (Apr 12, 2019)

bump


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 13, 2019)

Coltshan000 said:


> Five Nights At Freddies


Oh god that reminds me of my old days...
I feel like I gotta ask about that out of curiosity.


----------



## Coltshan000 (Apr 13, 2019)

I had an idea for it that all the animatronics from fazbear would be put into storage after the company went under, but later a new business would update the animatronics for moder day. The business owner, her family, patrons, and employees unaware of the haunted souls within the bots.
there would be horror, romance, mystery, and a struggle to keep anyone from say the government or authorities from founding the animatronics out as their danger and psychotic nature from isolation in storage.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 13, 2019)

Coltshan000 said:


> I had an idea for it that all the animatronics from fazbear would be put into storage after the company went under, but later a new business would update the animatronics for moder day. The business owner, her family, patrons, and employees unaware of the haunted souls within the bots.
> there would be horror, romance, mystery, and a struggle to keep anyone from say the government or authorities from founding the animatronics out as their danger and psychotic nature from isolation in storage.


Hmm, that actually does sound interesting, reminds me of an old story I had that I might rework into a scenario at one point...
I wouldn't mind actually trying that out to be fair.


----------



## Coltshan000 (Apr 17, 2019)

woould like to try an rp of it?


----------



## Coltshan000 (Apr 26, 2019)

Still looking.


----------



## . Mate397 (Apr 27, 2019)

Hmm, you know just for the hell of it I could suggest doing a Spiderman themed one where my character has a symbiote www.furaffinity.net: We are Xagon by Mate397


----------



## Coltshan000 (Apr 27, 2019)

Wow, thats a coolidea!


----------



## Coltshan000 (May 7, 2019)

Still looking.


----------



## Universe (May 7, 2019)

Hello


----------



## Coltshan000 (May 7, 2019)

hey, how are you?


----------



## Universe (May 7, 2019)

Good


----------



## Coltshan000 (May 7, 2019)

thanks friend.


----------

